# Virus in Memory / Computer Startup Issue



## dcmike (Sep 11, 2001)

I have found a virus in my memory on my laptop computer, but I am having great difficulty in resolving this problem. Using my Safety Disks (from Panda Anti-Virus), I determined that I have the ANTI-EXE Virus in my memory and the recommendation is made not to continue to scan the computer while I have a virus in my memory, thereby preventing me from moving forward. There is no option to clean or disinfect my memory!!! 

Is there any way for me to clean my memory (rid it of the virus) so that I may move on?

I am using Windows 98, and I have also used a 98 Boot Disk. I was able to do a safe install and my virus software identifies the virus but doesn't offer a solution.


----------



## gamemaster_bm2 (Jul 31, 2001)

Anytime you restart your computer it clears your memory if you leave it off for a minute or two


----------



## tpb (Feb 27, 2001)

dcmike
Go here and run an online scan
http://housecall.antivirus.com/

Or you can go here and download a Norton emergency boot disk
http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/nav.nsf/docid/2000083118152306

http://www.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/antiexe.html


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Bear in mind that any bootable floppy whether a windows startup disk or virus rescue disk MUST be created on an uninfected computer. It then must be write protected before using it.

Moreover you must not use any floppy that has been used on the infected computer on the uninfected one or you will transfer the infection.

If you can create the repair disks from the symantec or other site, that would probably be the best way to go. An alternative method is to use a known uninfected startup disk (created or downloaded on a clean system), and use the fdisk /mbr command which will restore the master boot record. NOTE: This cannot be done on a system with more than 4 partitions, with disk overlay software (such as easybios), or with the restore utility GoBack.

If a clean startup floppy is booted, you can enter the command from an A:\> prompt

*fdisk /mbr*

remove the disk and reboot. See the link below for more info:

http://www.claws-and-paws.com/virus/faqs/mbrfaq.shtml

There are some risks with using this command, so be forewarned -- but usually all goes well

I shall move this one to the virus/security forum and keep an eye on it.


----------

